# TT 3.2 with some upgrades



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

I think its time to present my car again here. It’s a 2007 3.2 quattro dsg that I bought in mars 2007. It’s my daily driver but I have been using the car a lot on the tracks around Sweden.
I have done some upgrades and the car is starting to be quite fast around the tracks. My BMW M3 friends really have to watch there rear view mirrors.
Upgrades:
Driver and passenger seat, Sparco Evo2
Racing harness, Sparco
Coilovers, KW v2
Adjustable swaybars, H&R
Haldex performance parts upgrade w. 3-way switch (std, sport, race)
Lightweight gel battery
OZ superleggera 18X8 ET45
Toyo Proxes R888 235/40 18
Adjustable camber plates with metal bearings
Porsche 6-piston calipers with Carbotech XP8 pads
ECS floating rotors
Milltek catback-system
Backseat and trunk interior delete
Schrick 268/264 camshafts with Hohenester software
The car is about 200 pounds ligter than stock
Performance:
I don’t have any dyno results but Hohenster claims 25-30 hp increase with the cams and software. I really can recommend the mod…the engine really comes to life and the acceleration times are quit nice.
Factory numbers 0-100 km/t: 5.7 sek
Before cams, lightend 0-100 km/t: 5,5 sek
With cams, lightend 0-100 km/t: 5.2 sek
























Things waiting to be installed:
Steering column with a 1:1.5 Coleman steering quickener 








A HPA CVP intake and a Bildon crank oilscraper








Lightweight pulleys from Gruvenparts








Supersprint exhaust manifold and hi-flow cats are ordered



_Modified by miarpe at 3:51 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hmm, very interesting. But I don't think you'll see too much gains with the SRI, the long-neck add on would be better suited for the N/A application.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: TT 3.2 with some upgrades (miarpe)*

Man, I am actually impressed with ho this is coming out. I've never been into duo-paint, but because of the spoiler and wing mirrors I think you did good! Can you email me high rez pics for my desktop?







Especially the rear 3/4 view. That looks very good.
[email protected]


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_hmm, very interesting. But I don't think you'll see too much gains with the SRI, the long-neck add on would be better suited for the N/A application.

The runner length is calculated from the valves and to the plenum so it's still an SRI with the long neck. The only thing the long neck add on is doing is keeping the throttle body in stock position to make it easier to install.
I have both the short and long neck but I want to see if the short neck is improving throttle response because of the shorter air travel.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: TT 3.2 with some upgrades (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_Man, I am actually impressed with ho this is coming out. I've never been into duo-paint, but because of the spoiler and wing mirrors I think you did good! Can you email me high rez pics for my desktop?







Especially the rear 3/4 view. That looks very good.
[email protected]

Thank you for the comments. Mail sent.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (miarpe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miarpe* »_
The runner length is calculated from the valves and to the plenum so it's still an SRI with the long neck. The only thing the long neck add on is doing is keeping the throttle body in stock position to make it easier to install.
I have both the short and long neck but I want to see if the short neck is improving throttle response because of the shorter air travel.


It would not surprise me if I was wrong. I'm interested to see what you come up with. Any thoughts on porting and polishing the head?


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

How did you get the brakes to fit as this is the set up I want before I shell out for the Alcon 6 pots


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_
Any thoughts on porting and polishing the head?

Of course, but I'm not going to go that far at the moment.

_Quote, originally posted by *robokn* »_How did you get the brakes to fit as this is the set up I want before I shell out for the Alcon 6 pots

The brakes are ECS tunings kit for the Golf mk5 and they fit the TT too. The only things is that you have to get rid of the splash gard, use at least 18" wheels and I had to use 5mm spacers even with my OZ superleggeras.
Link to the brakes and installation manual
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%205


_Modified by miarpe at 2:14 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

when do you plan to put on your SRI?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_when do you plan to put on your SRI?

Not sure yet, but maybe sometime next month. First I need to figure out how to do with all the vacuum lines that need to be rerouted a bit and how to arrange the Evoms airfilter I'm planning on using together with the short neck.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for that just emailed them about a set


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

any interior shots?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_any interior shots?

I'll take some pictures for you.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (miarpe)*

Some engine pics would be nice.
Some what the same.








Jarod.



_Modified by The Pretender at 3:45 AM 3/29/2009_


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_any interior shots?

Here's some interior shots. In the pictures you can also see my hand controlled throttle and brakes. Why do I have thoose you ask....well I'm a paraplegic (my legs are paralyzed) because of a spinal cord injury after a motorcycle accident so I can't use the pedals.
The throttle control is built by myself and you pull the ring with your fingertips towards the steering wheel to increase speed. I use a linear ball bearing to get a smooth feeling and use linkage from radio control models to connect it to a potentiometer. The hole thing is connected eletronically, using a spiral cord, to the throttle pedal and I can switch between the handcontrol and the throttle pedal (you can see the switch to the right of the light switch).
Since I have the throttle control behind the steering wheel I moved the gear change paddles to buttons controlled by my thumbs (the red button is the horn).
The brake is a lever just to the right of the steering wheel mecanically connected to the brake pedal.
Everything works perfectly and I'm as fast (or faster







) as anyone around the tracks.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (miarpe)*

You know it's amazing how lame I feel. w/o even reading your post I was wondering...."what the hell did this guy do to his interior?" It wasn't until I was looking at the shaft going to the gas pedal that i had to step back and read! Now it's very cool, but i embarrassed myself thru the process.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_You know it's amazing how lame I feel. w/o even reading your post I was wondering...."what the hell did this guy do to his interior?" It wasn't until I was looking at the shaft going to the gas pedal that i had to step back and read! Now it's very cool, but i embarrassed myself thru the process.

Just have to clearify, the shaft is going to the brake pedal, the throttle is electronic not mecanical.
And don't beat yourself down, you did an honest misstake, I don't always read everything people write about their cars either


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: TT 3.2 with some upgrades (miarpe)*

Love it!


----------



## devious duck (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (miarpe)*

You put a lot of effort into the car. I have to give it up to you. But for safety you really do need a roll cage if you are going to run racing harnesses. Also the way you have them anchored down is very dangerous. If you ever do get into a crash, your spine could be compressed and serious damage done. Worst of all if you get into a rollover you will most likely not survive.


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (devious duck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devious duck* »_You put a lot of effort into the car. I have to give it up to you. But for safety you really do need a roll cage if you are going to run racing harnesses. Also the way you have them anchored down is very dangerous. If you ever do get into a crash, your spine could be compressed and serious damage done. Worst of all if you get into a rollover you will most likely not survive.

I'actually going to adress that...working on a harness bar to be able mount back straps higher up. A roll cage i of course in my mind.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (miarpe)*

I'd like to see how that harness bar turns out, I was thinking about doing something similar. How difficult was it to remove the side panels in the back to remove the backseat back rest?


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_I'd like to see how that harness bar turns out, I was thinking about doing something similar. How difficult was it to remove the side panels in the back to remove the backseat back rest?

The side panels are mounted with clips. It´s not difficult to remove them just be carefull and take it slowly when you unclip them.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

beautiful, mate..
nothing like a lightened tt


----------



## miarpe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (robingohtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_beautiful, mate..
nothing like a lightened tt 

Thanks, man.
Some pictures from this seasons first trackday.


----------

